

Speed Up Your JavaScript - Google Tech Talk with Nicholas C. Zakas - dalys
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHtdZgou0qU

======
yonran
For people developing for newer browsers only (e.g. browser extensions or
corporate), I'm curious to know how many of the guidelines still apply. e.g.
are forEach/map slow or are the anonymous functions inlined? Also, I'm
surprised that he says that setting style properties one at a time is slow; I
would have thought that reflow happens lazily (at the next read of a layout
property or on the next idle spot on the event loop).

My main takeaway was that HTMLCollections (including the return value of
getElementsByTagName, form.elements, etc.) are evil. Looking at the jsdom
source, the one thing that really bugs me is that they have to maintain all
these live lists on every change.

------
rudenoise
A good complement to JavaScript The Good Parts, it is from 2009 so missed some
of the browser optimisations.

------
evoltix
I thought this talk was a good refresher, especially on reflows. The
DocumentFragment is also particularly useful when it comes to performance
tweaks.

